# Fish Seizures?



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

The fish (Dione) Is having what appears to be having seizures. She swims to the top. Freaks the heck out on top and then falls to the bottom and lays on her side only to repeat the action. I don't know whats going on. I'm freaked out and upset. I've put a lot of money rather fast into this and all of the fish seem to be dying on me. Well at least all my girls. 

Does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Need some more information...tank size, filter, live plants, additives used, how much how often on the water changes.....did this start after a water change...is she in a sorority or with other fish-how are they acting......how long have you had her...is she new, if so, how did you acclimate her.

If this started after a water changes and she is the only fish in the tank....did you use enough dechlorinator, any changes in general with the tank or the room she is kept in...like a toxic substance falling in the water....did you just feed her......more detailed the better......past and current info.....

Make a 50% water change and dose the dechlorinator for the full volume and then get her in QT-light out...post a pic....


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jalen acted like that when I didn't add enough water conditioner once. Just put in the right dose and he was fine in a few minutes.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Like said above ^ It could be not enough conditioner? Please answer what OFL asked above.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

Or this 

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

It could be anything from shock, disease to poisoning. As oldfishlady asked, more info would help. Make sure water is warm, always use water that is close to the temp fish is currently in when changing, use water conditioner, because there may be chemicals in your water that are dangerous for bettas and keep water clean (regular changes, especially in smaller tanks are must). Also wash your hands very well with just water if you're putting hands in the water. Cream and other residue on your hands can also hurt them. I hope Dione makes it.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

Tank is 40 gallon, only other fish atm are corydora about 5 of them. She used to be in a sorority of 3 waiting on the other towo in the amle but she killed one girl. so the other girl is now in a 1.5 gallon waiting for my other girls to sip to have enough girls ot ease out agression. no new water change. shes been here 2 weeks. I do water changes 3 times a month. It's an aquaclear filter. Temp is 74.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I tested for PH, Amonia, Nitrite and Nitrate. All tests came up at the right levels.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Did you add anything new to the aquarium? Decoration, plants, etc…
She may be injured. maybe put her in the floating QT tank in you 40G, so you can treat her better. Also you could turn off the lights to help her rest and heal.
Also I've noticed that some bettas don't like larger space. They are more comfortable in smaller "homes". Recently I had betta in 5G (with other couple bettas with dividers) and he started to bite his tail. After I moved him back to small tank, he is happy. His tail is growing back nicely and no new bite marks in his tail.


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I added in some new decorations a small pot and some plastic plants. They had all been rinsed and washed though....

My mom said im not allowed to take her out of the tank...


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Some plastic plants have sharp edges, I would recommend to get silk plants instead. bettas like to look for spots where they can hide, it makes them feel safe. She could have hurt herself on new decoration while looking for a spot to rest/hide.

can you post a pics of your tank and its decoration?


----------

